# Rome Mob binding



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I ordered it and it still hasn't come in yet. They are shipping it out sometime this week or next though. I liked it by the looks of it. Seems like the cheaper version of the 390. It has canting and seems like an All mountain binding to me. For 180 bucks you really can't go wrong. They have super light bindings too. That why I like them so much. The way the are designed just shades so much weight and it so much more practical. The only other bindings I see as close to Rome's are Salomon. The thing I like better about Salomon is that they have toe bindings that are meant for just toes, Rome doesn't and sometimes it doesn't hold as well. But Salomon bindings are heavy as hell.


----------

